#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Innovative design and solutions for mine water in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD

## akansha gupta

The Curragh North coal mine is situated 200 km west of Rockhampton  in central Queensland, Australia. Wesfarmers Limited won the right to  develop the coal deposit and contracted PB to design the mines civil  infrastructure.

The advancement concept for the mine is an  open-cut mine making up to 7 Mt/a of run-of-mine (ROM) coal over a  25-year mine life. The coal will be transported from the Curragh North  Mine along a transportation corridor to the existing Curragh Mine for  processing and rail load-out. The mine site is located on an alluvial  floodplain of the Mackenzie River where the catchment area is almost 50,000  km2. The natural floodplain in the vicinity of the mine site is subject  to relatively infrequent flooding during events in excess of the 1 in  10-year average recurrence interval (ARI) event. The mine site is  protected from flood ingress by a 22-km-long perimeter levee, designed  to provide the dual functions of external flood protection and  management/containment of internal site water. The topographic  constraints, the mine layout and the dual function of the levee combine  to effectively provide a water storage facility located within an area  subject to flooding.





  Similar Threads: Water conservation in environmental engineering  free pdf download Affecting Transport of Chemicals in Ground Water and Surface Water  in environmental engineering pdf download Chemical Interactions of Ground Water and Surface Water  in environmental engineering pdf download Concepts of Ground Water, Water Table, and Flow Systems in environmental engineering Ground Water and Surface Water in environmental engineering

----------

